
Clojure: Confessions of a threading macro addict - kimi
https://medium.com/@hlship/confessions-of-a-threading-macro-addict-5a026dae4af7
======
taylodl
It really depends on what you're doing. If you're programming a sequence of
actions against a collection like this example depicts then the threading
macros visualize the processing pipeline. If instead you're reusing
functionality via function composition then the "traditional" notation makes
that obvious. Which form should be utilized then depends on which form makes
it more obvious what you're doing.

~~~
kimi
I am personally a fan of the "as->" macro, but I like the way you can embed a
threading macro within another - never though of that.

